# Knicks @ Wizards: February 25th, 2006



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*New York Knicks | [Record: 15-39] * 

@ 









*Washington Wizards | [Record: 28-25]*

*Projected Starting Lineups*
*NYK*
















































*L. Brown | S. Marbury | S. Francis | J. Rose | C. Frye | E. Curry*

























































*J. Crawford | Q. Richardson | M. Rose | M. Taylor | D. Lee | Q. Woods | J. Butler*

*WW*
















































*E. Jordan | G. Arenas | C. Butler | J. Jeffries | A. Jamison | B. Haywood

























































A. Daniels | M. Ruffin | E. Thomas | A. Storey | A. Blatche | C. Booth | D. Taylor*

Knicks win tonight, with Curry getting 20 points and 7 rebounds. Frye also has a big night.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Your history of game threads.....has resulted in Knick L's. :rofl: Fire Brett! ::clap clap clap:: Fire Brett! ::clap clap clap::


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Your history of game threads.....has resulted in Knick L's. :rofl: Fire Brett! ::clap clap clap:: Fire Brett! ::clap clap clap::


Hey, I got one win so far. We beat the Raptors in my first game thread. If we lose tonight, I'm not making anymore game threads.

:rofl:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Hey, I got one win so far. We beat the Raptors in my first game thread. If we lose tonight, I'm not making anymore game threads.
> 
> :rofl:


good!! you put the lineups!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> good!! you put the lineups!!! :biggrin:


:biggrin: Hey, I put the lineups in this time! :clown: 

I'm learning... At an Eddy Curry-like pace, though. :raised_ey


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

LB need to let them just run! They looked their best last night when star, frye and steve were running and pushing the tempo. Its their only chance to win some games this season.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas is on pace for an 81 point game of his own after this first quarter is done.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well Brett looks like you wont be doing any more game threads.....since there down by 20 as I speak.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well Brett looks like you wont be doing any more game threads.....since there down by 20 as I speak.


Nope.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

lost after the first quater.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> lost after the first quater.


These kids don't want to play for LB they tuned that senile ******* out. You just got to hope something dramatic happens to this organization where either LB resigns..which I'm hoping for and Zeke steps down after draft day.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29-71*</TD><TD>*5-7*</TD><TD>*26-35*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*89*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*71.4%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 25 (23)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0e3764 colSpan=13>*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gilbert Arenas, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>13-16</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>13-14</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>46</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, SF</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antawn Jamison, F</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-14</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Caron Butler, SF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Brendan Haywood, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Etan Thomas, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jarvis Hayes, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Billy Thomas, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Andray Blatche, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Ruffin, PF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Daniels, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Awvee Storey, GF</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Donell Taylor, G</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Calvin Booth, C</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-69*</TD><TD>*11-17*</TD><TD>*29-33*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*110*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*64.7%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 11 (22)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee plays only 15 minutes and got 7 points and 8 rebounds more than Eddie "I decide not to earn my paycheck" Curry. LB should be ashame of himself...give Lee more minutes and shut up. What a pathetic performance by these clowns. 

Now I'm a take this time to continue to plug baseball season. Please visit the Mets and Yanks forum...I'll be here waiting for you. Thank God for spring training.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Knicks have gotten to the point where they're just downright pathetic. Do they even listen to LB anymore?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Knicks have gotten to the point where they're just downright pathetic. Do they even listen to LB anymore?


Did you read my above post? That's the answer to that question.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i was just about to post that lee should be getting all of malik rose and maurice taylors minutes.

eddy curry seems so indifferent out there....


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

their 15 game winning streak at home in 89 was ended by us, so i thought their 2nd longest home winning streak would end tonight, alas not
utterly pathetic


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Why does malik get so many mintues!! It makes me sick, he is one of the worst players the knicks have seen in a reallllll long time. He cant score, cant rebound, cant play defense, picks up dumb fouls, and the ball goes through his hands 3 times a game and he missed it. For him to catch the damn ball you would have to put super glue on his hands. And what about the 3-4 layups a game his misses?!?!?! Also did u guys see the play in the 1st quater where malik tried to help on D and really picked off his own teammate then fouled the guy for a 3 point play. PUT DAVID LEE IN!!!!

P.S- this sucks posting on a broken comp or a psp. :eek8:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

****!
Another loss!



Due to technical difficulties, FullMetal Alchemist will be offline until further notice.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*WHY DOES QUENTIN RICHARDSON START?!?!?!?*   

:soapbox: :curse: :banghead: :rocket:


----------

